# Should my bearded dragons stool look like this?



## James105 (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been looking on the internet and have came across many articals of bearded dragons with parasites, when i looked at the images of the fecies from bearded dragons with parasites they looked similar to my dragons fecies.

someone please help me and my dragon sort this problem out









this was the first poo he did when i got him, i will try and get a more uptodate pic tomorrow.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I see no pic


----------



## James105 (Aug 21, 2010)

ummm, i think that this might work not sure though:
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

noppppp


----------



## James105 (Aug 21, 2010)

how can i get an image from my computers hard drive to this thread? already tryed copy n past, moving the file and using the forums way of geting the pic here


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

You will need to host it somewhere like imageshack and then post the link into here.
It will have 

[img]http://www.imageshack.com/yourpicturelinkhere[/img]


----------



## James105 (Aug 21, 2010)

kk, will try it now

here:
http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/1876/p8170194.jpg


----------



## murphy27 (Aug 9, 2007)

maybe overfeeding? What livefood is he eating? and what veg?


----------



## James105 (Aug 21, 2010)

at the moment he is eating about 15-20 crickets a day, dandilion greens every day in the morning sometimis with 1 blackberry or a pinchfull of finely shredded carrot.

he is about 5 mounths old


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks pretty normal to me


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Doesn't seem to be anything wrong. Looks totally healthy. Why did it trouble you?


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Looks pretty normal to me


Agreed, perfectly normal beardie poop.

Below is a poop sample that is more like something with parasites. This is how Helio's used to look until she finished a course of Panacur

p/s - sorry for large pic, best i could find.


----------



## James105 (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks, i was worried that he might have parasites


----------

